# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  "Հակամարտությունների աշխարհը" ֆիլմաշար. Ինտերնյուս

## Sunny Stream

Հայստանյան "Ինտերնյուսը" ադրբեջանական գրասենյակի հետ համատեղ ստեղծել է քաղաքական հակամարտությունների մասին պատմող փաստավավերագրական ֆիլմերի շարք: Մենք` մեր հակամարտությամբ տարված, մոռանում ենք մյուսների պատմությունների, ողբերգության ու փորձի մասին: Ինտերնյուսը և նշված ռեժիսորները հսկայական աշխատանք են կատարել` բացահայտելու ու ներկայացնելու այլ ողբերգություններ, փորձելու հասկանալ դրանց պատճառներն ու հետևանքները... ինչ անել այսօր Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության շրջանակներում, ինչ հետևանքներ ակնկալել այսօրվա գործընթացներից? Ծանոթանանք և օգտվենք ուրիշների անցած փորձից, ճանաչենք նրանց սխալներն ու չկրկնենք դրանք ինքներս:

*"Հակամարտությունների աշխարհը" նախագծի
"Հրաժեշտ զենքին. Բելֆաստից մինչև Բալկաններ" Ֆիլմաշարի
ցուցադրության գրաֆիկ*

_մայիս - հունիս_ 
*Ինտերնյուսի գրասենյան, Արշակունյաց 3, 3րդ հարկ* 

1.	Մայիսի 27, չորեքշաբթի, 18:00		
*"Ցավի և հույսի միջև", Բոսնիա, հեղինակ` Լևոն Քալանթար*

2.	Մայիսի 28 հինգշաբթի 18:00	          
*"Վստահության  եզրին", Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա, հեղինակ` Լևոն Քալանթար*

3.	Մայիսի 29, ուրբաթ 18:00
*"Անբաժանելի կղզի", Կիպրոս, հեղինակ` Արա Շիրինյան*

4.	Հունիսի 1, երկուշաբթի18:00		
*"Հաջողության կղզիներ", Ալանդներ, հեղինակ` Արտյոմ Երկանյան*

5.	Հունիսի 2, երեքշաբթի18:00		
*"Սովորական ուտոպիա", Բասկերի Երկիր,  հեղինակ` Տիգրան Պասկևիչյան*



_հունիս-հուլիս_
*Նարեկացի Արվեստի Կենտրոն, Վարդանանց 16/1* 

1.	Հունիսի 6, շաբաթ 18:00
*"Անբաժանելի կղզի", Կիպրոս, հեղինակ` Արա Շիրինյան*

2.	Հունիսի 13, շաբաթ 18:00
*"Ցավի և հույսի միջև", Բոսնիա, հեղինակ` Լևոն Քալանթար*

3.	Հունիսի 20, շաբաթ 18:00
*"Սովորական ուտոպիա", Բասկերի Երկիր,  հեղինակ` Տիգրան Պասկևիչյան*

4.	Հունիսի 13, շաբաթ 18:00
*"Հաջողության կղզիներ", Ալանդներ, հեղինակ` Արտյոմ Երկանյան*

5.	Հուլիսի 4, շաբաթ 18:00
*"Վստահության  եզրին", Հյուսիսային Իռլանդիա, հեղինակ` Լևոն Քալանթար*

_*Հարավային Տիրոլի մասին պատմող ֆիլմի ցուցադրության մասին կհայտարարվի լրացուցիչ_

Ես այսօր դիտեցի Բոսնիայի մասին պատմող ֆիլմը. հսկայական ծավալի ինֆորմացիա, մարդկային պատմություններ, անըմբռնելի դաժանություն, որն այնքան նման է Ղարաբաղյան պատմությանը... ով էր մեղավոր? ով հրահրեց? ինչպես հասկանալ այսքան դաժանության առկայությունը? Եկեք դիտենք, մասնակցենք քննարկումներին, շարունակենք դրանք այստեղ!

----------

Jarre (28.05.2009)

----------

